# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Denver Nuggets



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (62-12)*

*VS*









*Denver Nuggets (38-36)*

*When: Friday 6th April, 10:30pm
Where: Pepsi Center, Denver
Last Time They Met: Denver @ Dallas, Dallas win 115-85. Dirk had 31 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists. Camby had 10 points, 17 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks. Carmelo had 34 points, 6 rebounds, 3 steals. Howard had 27 points.*

*Lineups:*












































































*Key Players:*









*Josh Howard*









*Carmelo Anthony*

Josh Howard is a dominant player for the Mavericks. He can shoot, he can rebound and when Dirk isn't switched on, well Howard fills the spot and helps his team. Carmelo has scored 30 or more points in his last 4 games, and his match-up against Howard will be an important one in order for us to win.



> The Dallas Mavericks are undefeated when playing without Dirk Nowitzki this season, but they hope that record doesn't get challenged again.
> 
> The Mavericks expect Nowitzki to return from a one-game absence as they continue their run at the NBA's best record with a visit to the Denver Nuggets on Friday.
> 
> ...


_*Key Note: Dirk Nowitzki is still questionable to play this game with his recent encounter with food poisoning.*_


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It woudl be great if he didnt' play. That guy is such a pure player that he creates mismatches everywhere on teh floor.

I think this game will come down to defensive pressure and fast breaks. If the Nuggs can run like Karl wants them to, they'll be fine. I think our post players have the edge on the Mavs post players, but Dirk will get his points eitehr way...probably/preferably from the outside.

This victory for teh Nuggs will hinge greatly on the intensity of AI and Kleiza. They'll double Melo most of the night, so if these other players (JR included) can step up and make them NOT double Melo, it will be a solid game for Denver.

We need rebounds, rebounds, and more rebounds. Another big rebounding (12+) from Nene is a must.

Prediction? 
Nuggets: 110
Mavs: 106

Melo: 33 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists
Nene: 19 points, 15 rebounds
AI: 29 points, 12 assists, 4 steals
Kleiza: 15 points, 3-4 3pfg, 7 rebounds


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you want me to do the score prediction for the last 7 games? I just don't do it cause not many people get involved in it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> Do you want me to do the score prediction for the last 7 games? I just don't do it cause not many people get involved in it.


If you want. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

When carmelo gets selfish, it ruins this teams offense.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

At the moment neither team are shooting well, Dallas are shooting 34%, and we are shooting 27%.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We have to stop Dampier, he is dominating the boards, especially on their offensive end. Carmelo needs to wake up and start playing the team game, not a one man team game, it gets very frustrating.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Their offensive boards are killing us right now, we have to make sure that we grab those defensive rebounds, Jet just grabbed one, and he is nearly the smallest guy on the court atm.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Halftime and the leading scorer only has 12 points, Dirk Nowitzki. Dallas lead 37-30, low scoring game, and poor shooting by both teams. 

Carmelo has 9 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist.
Nene has 6 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist.
Camby has 4 points, 9 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block.
AI has 7 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals.
Blake has 3 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists.
Kleiza has 3 rebounds, 2 blocks.

Those stats make it look like a quarter time score, but its half. I guess it's sort of good that we don't have a big lead, keeps us active and up with the Mavs pace. But with shooting like this, it would be good to have a lead. Hopefully we can shoot better in the second half and get on top of this game and win it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow, pathetic game. The leading candidate for MVP is playing like ****. 12 points off of 5-14 shooting, pathetic. Melo isn't doing much either.

I hope this game turns around.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Is Denver not the most unprofessional team in the league? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We are really playing like crap, we need to get the rebounds if we are to have any hope of winning this game. Dallas are getting way too many offensive rebounds, that is whats losing us the game at the moment.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG, what a good run by Denver in the last minute. Kleiza just hit a three, we have finally hit the front !!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

That quarter proves that we can play at an elite level when we try. We just don't try consistently.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Great quarter by the Nuggets, we outscored them by 8 points in that term, to put us infront by 1 point going into the last. Hopefully we can take that into the last term, keep the pressure up, we are now shooting a higher percentage then them from the field. Hopefully we don't slack off and let this one get out of our reach.

Carmelo has 13 points, 7 rebounds.
Nene has 10 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists.
Camby has 4 points, 12 rebounds, 2 blocks.
AI has 16 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals.
Blake has 5 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists.
Kleiza has 3 points, 5 rebounds, 3 blocks.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> That quarter proves that we can play at an elite level when we try. We just don't try consistently.


Yeah and it is very frustrating.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Good battle so far in the 4th quarter, but Dallas is back infront by 2 points.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

WE WIN !!!!! We played really well in the second half to stay with Dallas and then comeback and win it in the third. Great effort. Even though both teams didn't shoot well, both teams at 36%, it was a good battle.

Carmelo finished with 23 points, 11 rebounds, 3 assists.
Nene 16 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists.
Camby 5 points, 14 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks.
AI 22 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals.
Kleiza 3 points, 5 rebounds, 3 blocks.

Great effort by the Nuggets in the second half and now we have improved our winning games, when scoring under 100. I think we are now 2-24 in games where we score less then 100. Big game tomorrow @ Clippers, if we win that, then I think we should be looking pretty good at 7th spot.


----------



## meloshow (Mar 24, 2007)

i cant beleive this though. we just beat the best team in the L and we only scored 75 points. melo finally got nito the groove last quarter and once again shows how clutch he can be.
GO NUGS


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What a huge win in this Statement game on so many different levels. The reason I call this a statement game is bc I think we needed to at least come out and give them a tough game to show we arent going to be a pushover in the playoffs and that we can compete with the best. It became even a bigger of a statement to say that hey we dont need to score 100 points to win when we really go out and give the effort. This was a great game to watch

GO NUGGETS :cheers:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah it was good that we could keep up the intensity and pressure in the second half. Carmelo was great in the last quarter, lets hope we can keep up the intensity and pressure going into the game later on tonight. LETS GO NUGGETS !!!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow it was great  I don't like Nuggets, but this fact that you beaten Mavs makes me happy :yay: But it would be better if you would reach 6th spot and we would help you if we beat both times Lakers


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

So you want us to verse the Spurs in the first round, or you guys???


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

On Spurs :biggrin: I think that for Suns is better Lakers in first round...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Not to be a downer, but come on. Dallas completely let Denver win this. They weren't trying at all, and denver still barely won.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

On the bright side, it was a very good 3rd quarter, and they executed very well at the end.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Unfortunately I wasn't watching it but I was getting live stats, but in the recap thing it says Denver won with their defense?? Did we play well on the defensive end??


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They did pretty good, they were really intense in some spots, and then they wouldn't rotate, pretty much their typical inconsistency. Dallas just wasn't making shots. They missed a bunch of open ones(so did denver). It was more just a bad offensive game from both sides.

Also, the refs were really bull****ting Denver for some reason.


----------

